

The Android Explosion: How Google’s Freewheeling Ecosytem Threatens the iPhone - barista
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/04/mf_android/

======
barista
Now just replace Jha with Elop, Motorola with Nokia and Andriod with Windows
Phone. One thing lacking is the operator like Verizon.

